# Griot's Garage Leather scent...



## tenorGJ (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone used it? I'd like to supplement my 325iT's leather interior along and along. Do you have other suggesitons for new car and/or leather scents?

TIA,
GJ


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

tenorGJ said:


> *Anyone used it? I'd like to supplement my 325iT's leather interior along and along. Do you have other suggesitons for new car and/or leather scents?
> 
> TIA,
> GJ *


The leather scent is identical to the "smell" they put in their leather care product. I like it better than the factory BMW leather smell which is a bit too sweet for me. The Griots product smells more like a suede jacket. I've had many people tell me "That's the best smelling leather interior "

The only thing is that the leather scent only lasts about 3 days and it's no longer noticible.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Griot's Garage Leather scent...*



in_d_haus said:


> *The only thing is that the leather scent only lasts about 3 days and it's no longer noticible. *


Ditto for their vanilla scent.


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Ditto for the new car scent too.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

I used to think those car fragrance things weren't my cup of tea but I've sort of changed my mind a bit. Not too long ago I bought another DD and I liked the subtle smell of the car. Sort of clean and a bit orange/citrus. Really pleasant and the wife and buddies commented on the smell too.

Each door pocket had one of those little pads in it and the fragrance lasted for months. I won't use them in the coupe but I'm thinking of using them in the DD.

I couldn't figure out which fragrance it was but I'm thinking maybe California Orange but the pads are offered in 31 choices. Cheap in the USA and a bit more pricey here in Canada. Here's a link, just in case:

https://www.huttons.ca/product/auto-scents-air-fresheners-60-ct/


----------

